# Group Buy (iPod, Aux, and Video) ENDS MAY 1ST



## Jeremy Briggs (Apr 6, 2005)

Have you ever wondered why the owners of electronics manufacturers do not just log onto a form and post their own group buys? No one has sent me a memo telling me not to yet....
This group buy is being run as a test by me (please do not call Neo Car Audio). I have all the items here ready to ship, and there is no limit on the number of people that must order. All items carry a one year warranty.
*Aux Input Adapters - $50*
These add a line input to your radio by plugging into the back where the CD changer connects. If you have a CD changer or SAT radio (factory) it must be disconnected. Aux input adapters are great for adding MP3 players, Sat Radios, Car PC's and much more. 
_Works on all Audi's and VW's from 1998-2005 
(Except 05+ A6 and 03+ A8)
(Request Front/Trunk Connect Location)_
*iPod Integration Kits - $100*
These connect your iPod to your vehicles radio where the CD changer connects. If you have a CD changer or SAT radio (factory) it must be disconnected. Aux input adapters are great for adding MP3 players, Sat Radios, Car PC's and much more. Once connected you will have control of the iPod from your car stereo (may disable iPod display + controls), charging of your iPod, Powering of your iPod, and Full quality audio passing from the iPod directly into your car stereo.
_Works on all Audi's and VW's from 1998-2005 
(Except 04+ A6/S6 and 03+ A8/S8)
(Request Front/Trunk Connect Location)_
*Audio/Video Input Adapters - $150 (BETA)*
These connect to the back of your vehicles navigation radio. They use a small 20-Pin Mini-DIN (looks like s-video with 20 pins) to plug in and allow a single video input and left/right audio input all though one adapter. 
This is a new BETA product and I do not know which vehicles it works on - it would be great if someone could compile a compatibility list and post it for everyone viewing this post as prices will be higher once I am able to post a list myself. 
These should work well in Europe for VW/SEAT/SKODA/AUDI NAVI-PLUS and I know they do NOT work for Touaregs. I believe video output does not work if the vehicle is in motion, and from what I can tell the radio needs software dated after April 2000. 
Hopefully some forum users can post further details as I am not sure if this will work in USA at all.
_Works on all Audi's and VW's from ????-???? (Not 2005) 
(10-Pin Mini-Din carries Audio + Video)
(May be PAL video input?)_
*All Items*
These items are branded various brands and some people may get different items than others. There is no way to request adapter type or function. No further details on iPod adapters available. This is like priceline - you only know what you are getting after you get it. Please post any questions here and do not e-mail or message if possible.
*All items will ship May 2nd via. USPS (Insurance + Tracking on all).
Pre-Pay by Paypal to [email protected] with make/model/year vehicle and notes in payment.
Full one year warranty on all items.
Flat Rate USA Shipping - $8
Flat Rate International (EMS Express) - $28*

_Modified by Jeremy Briggs at 7:38 PM 4-26-2005_

_Modified by Jeremy Briggs at 7:42 PM 4-26-2005_


_Modified by Jeremy Briggs at 8:17 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy (iPod, Aux, and Video) ENDS MAY 1ST (Jeremy Briggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeremy Briggs* »_Have you ever wondered why the owners of electronics manufacturers do not just log onto a form and post their own group buys? No one has sent me a memo telling me not to yet....
This group buy is being run as a test by me (please do not call Neo Car Audio). I have all the items here ready to ship, and there is no limit on the number of people that must order. All items carry a one year warranty.
*Aux Input Adapters - $50*
These add a line input to your radio by plugging into the back where the CD changer connects. If you have a CD changer or SAT radio (factory) it must be disconnected. Aux input adapters are great for adding MP3 players, Sat Radios, Car PC's and much more. 
_Works on all Audi's and VW's from 1998-2005 
(Except 04+ A6 and 03+ A8)
(Request Front/Trunk Connect Location)_
*iPod Integration Kits - $100*
These connect your iPod to your vehicles radio where the CD changer connects. If you have a CD changer or SAT radio (factory) it must be disconnected. Aux input adapters are great for adding MP3 players, Sat Radios, Car PC's and much more. Once connected you will have control of the iPod from your car stereo (may disable iPod display + controls), charging of your iPod, Powering of your iPod, and Full quality audio passing from the iPod directly into your car stereo.
_Works on all Audi's and VW's from 1998-2005 
(Except 04+ A6/S6 and 03+ A8/S8)
(Request Front/Trunk Connect Location)_
*Audio/Video Input Adapters - $150 (BETA)*
These connect to the back of your vehicles navigation radio. They use a small 20-Pin Mini-DIN (looks like s-video with 20 pins) to plug in and allow a single video input and left/right audio input all though one adapter. 
This is a new BETA product and I do not know which vehicles it works on - it would be great if someone could compile a compatibility list and post it for everyone viewing this post as prices will be higher once I am able to post a list myself. 
These should work well in Europe for VW/SEAT/SKODA/AUDI NAVI-PLUS and I know they do NOT work for Touaregs. I believe video output does not work if the vehicle is in motion, and from what I can tell the radio needs software dated after April 2000. 
Hopefully some forum users can post further details as I am not sure if this will work in USA at all.
_Works on all Audi's and VW's from ????-???? (Not 2005) 
(20-Pin Mini-Din carries Audio + Video)
(May be PAL video input?)_
*All Items*
These items are branded various brands and some people may get different items than others. There is no way to request adapter type or function. No further details on iPod adapters available. This is like priceline - you only know what you are getting after you get it. Please post any questions here and do not e-mail or message if possible.
*All items will ship May 2nd via. USPS (Insurance + Tracking on all).
Pre-Pay by Paypal to [email protected] with make/model/year vehicle and notes in payment.
Full one year warranty on all items.
Flat Rate USA Shipping - $8
Flat Rate International (EMS Express) - $28*

_Modified by Jeremy Briggs at 7:38 PM 4-26-2005_

_Modified by Jeremy Briggs at 7:42 PM 4-26-2005_

I am not sure you know what you are saying/selling. The A6 platform did not go to MOST System until 2005. 2004 is the same as 2003. The A/V unit you are selling cannot possibly have a 20 pin plug. If it does, then it will not work with the MFD and Navi Plus units. They require a 10 pin plug. The interface would not dictate whether the video worked while in motion, the headunit would. 
I am wondering why you are flooding the market? What I gather from your post is, you bought a ton of product from different companies cheap, and now you are dumping them on the Vortex at a cheap price. Who offers the warranty, you? the manufacturer? For me, this whole thing makes no sense.







Once a person Pre Pays, how long till the item is shipped? Good luck with your "Group Buy". Like always, buyer beware.


----------



## VW-Almighty (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy (iPod, Aux, and Video) ENDS MAY 1ST (Jeremy Briggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeremy Briggs* »_*Aux Input Adapters - $50*
*iPod Integration Kits - $100*
*Audio/Video Input Adapters - $150 (BETA)*


Jeremy, I'm interested in some of these items. Do you have any pics available? I would like to see pics of any of these and the connectors used. I have an OEM navigation MFD version G and am looking to add some additional features.
Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Briggs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Group Buy (MaxxedOutMotors)*

Thank you for your very valuable feedback. The 2004 Audi A6 is compatible if it is the same as the 2003, and the video connector is 10-Pin and not 20-Pin (I will edit the post above). The video connector has two rows of three pins, then a single pin, then another row of three pins. I apologize I am quite new to this forum (and am not on any other forums at the moment) and realize this Group Buy may not be done correctly. If anyone out there has been with this forum for quite some time and would like to handle group buys in the future, please drop me a message.
All warranties will be honored by the manufactures of each product received, and handled by Neo Car Audio – which is a car audio company I started in many years ago. Please visit http://www.neocaraudio.com for more information about the company. The paypal address included in the previous post is on http://www.carplayer.com – the start of my work with car audio. Searching any search engine for “car mp3” you will find http://www.carplayer.com comes up #1. I assure you I am not new to this industry and am not simply blowing threw inventory on the video adapters – more learning valuable information about products that I am unable to focus on at this point in time while offering a great opportunity to anyone who finds the offer attractive. 
Again, I apologize for the confusion created and look forward to becoming an active participant in this forum.


----------



## fritzner (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy (Jeremy Briggs)*

are any of these connectors compatible with the new DVD Nav (RNS-E) for the B6/B7 A4; the new A3; and the C5 A6??..
you might want to check out http://www.navplus.us, this is mostly dedicated to the new RNS-E (DVD Nav).. 
i will X-post this thread over there..


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Group Buy (Jeremy Briggs)*

Hi there, is this thing still on?
I have a question regarding the ipod integration kit. I am looking for a kit that enable me to use the radio to control the ipod. however, I prefer to connect the kit in the trunk where my cd changer port is. I do NOT want to take out my radio head unit and connect the kit to the back.
Is your integration kit connect to the cd changer in the trunk or to the back of the radio headunit?
Thanks. I can paypal anytime once my question is cleared.
btw my car is 2004 gti.


_Modified by LA20 at 8:41 AM 5-5-2005_


----------



## Jeremy Briggs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Group Buy (LA20)*

We do have a kit that will work with your car. The vehicle will control the iPod 100% and you will not be able to use iPod controls or display when connected. The cost is $120 on this adapter, it is the PIE interface.
Do you have a single din or double din radio?
Best Regards,
Jeremy Briggs
http://www.mp3yourcar.com


----------



## jh6cd6d3ck (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Group Buy (iPod, Aux, and Video) ENDS MAY 1ST (Jeremy Briggs)*

I'd really like to know more about how this functions, what buttons on the factory radio (2004 monsoon DD - R32) and what is displayed on the LCD of the factory HU.


----------



## vwer (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: Group Buy (jh6cd6d3ck)*

Is this still going on? Like to know if you have the PIE interface available to connect to the aux/cd for my Sony headunit or if I could by an adaptor in addition to the one listed.
Bill


----------

